# Endoscopic - Does anyone do this procedure



## tlivengo (May 5, 2010)

Hello.  Does anyone do this procedure, and if so what do you charge / get reimbursed?  The American Acedemy of Oto reccommends using the Unlisted code 43499.  The comparable open procedure is 43130.

Thanks!
Teresa


----------



## jthweatt (May 5, 2010)

We did this once about 2 years ago and billed 43499.  Medicare (Alabama) only allowed $721.


----------



## tlivengo (May 5, 2010)

*Zenker's*

what code do you compare the fee to?  I have previously used 43216 and that is $439 which doesn't quite seem like enough and sounds like you are billing higher...

Thanks!
Teresa


----------



## tlivengo (May 5, 2010)

*Zenker's*

Forgot to say...I'm in Kansas, and the technique used was stapling....

thanks so much for the info I really appreciate it!

Teresa


----------



## jthweatt (May 5, 2010)

My doctor used the stapler, too.  Medicare crosswalked my unlisted code to 43130 (diverticulectomy - cervical approach) after reviewing the operative report and paid at that rate.  I based my fee on that code, luckily, so it worked out pretty well.


----------



## tlivengo (May 6, 2010)

*zenkers*

I am really surprised they compared it to the open procedure because the endoscopic one is considered much easier.  Thanks for the information tho it really helped!

Teresa


----------

